

140 Characters Can Change Your Life - rrhoover
http://blog.ryanhoover.me/140-characters-can-change-your-life

======
zinssmeister
Coffee meetings are still my favorite, all though I don't do enough of those
myself. The outcome is usually positive and they don't take up much of ones
time. Also I'm a huge fan of Email and use a personal newsletter
(newsletter.zinssmeister.co) to share whats on my mind with people that have
the same interest as me. It isn't a huge list of people but that's what makes
a personal Email newsletter so effective IMHO.

------
grmeyer
Love the idea that a Tweet can change your life. It's definitely been a great
place to meet people and to learn from amazing folks. Great post, Ryan.

